# Which tire tubes



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

What inner tube do you guys recommend for a 60's 10,000 series? A curved stem looks nice but I don't want it to stick out into the snow or be bent in to the rim.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just pull the numbers off the tire and call a tire shop and ask for heavy duty tubes if they are made for this size and if it was me I would bring the wheels over to the tire shop and they make the install as it would be a bummer if you would pinch the tube trying to install it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 70s 924xxx with the lockout hub on the differential and the bent stems are better. The straight ones interfere with the knob a bit and are just a pain to inflate. The bent ones don't stick out further than the rim.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 on the bent stem tubes. I mounted a second set of tires for my old Ariens and tried the straight stem cause I had them in the garage, no good. Pain to fill like shryp said interferes with the hub. Go with the bent ones, plus they are brass and shine nice! 
they barely stick out from the wheel, and your auger is wider than the wheels anyway so you shouldn't get hung up on anything.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here you go:


----------

